# 'Community' to have a Dungeons & Dragons episode



## darjr (Jan 14, 2011)

Chevy Chase as Dungeon Master?!?!

'Community' planning Dungeons & Dragons episode | Inside TV | EW.com

I'm just getting into this show and started with the paintball episode.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm meh about the show. I like Joel McHale on The Soup, but less so on the show. 

I am interested to see how the handle the game (typically the province of the most socially inept people in the mainstream media)


----------



## darjr (Jan 14, 2011)

Watch or you'll be streets behind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 14, 2011)

Who is this "Streets" person, and why would I be his behind?

I'm looking forward to it.  I'm just ticked because I missed the Halloween Episode.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 14, 2011)

Love love love this show, the most laughs-per-episode of any current sitcom. A D&D episode should be a hoot.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jan 14, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Love love love this show, the most laughs-per-episode of any current sitcom. A D&D episode should be a hoot.



 Eh, I don't know about that.  I think it's second to 30 Rock in the laughs-per-episode ratio, but it's still riotously funny.  With how well they handled the zombie Halloween episode, and the paintball "homage-to-every-action-movie-ever" episode, I have high hopes for a D&D-themed episode.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*[TV Series] "Community" to play D&D on upcoming episode*

'Community' planning Dungeons & Dragons episode - CNN.com


----------



## Dire Bare (Jan 14, 2011)

Excited for this!  Community is one of my favorite shows on TV right now!  I think Abed Productions should do the next D&D movie (in-show reference).


----------



## darjr (Jan 14, 2011)

I was watching the Paint Ball episode and it was very funny, but I almost had an anurism when I heard 'Hit me with your best shot'.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 14, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Love love love this show, the most laughs-per-episode of any current sitcom. A D&D episode should be a hoot.







Stumblewyk said:


> Eh, I don't know about that.  I think it's second to 30 Rock in the laughs-per-episode ratio, but it's still riotously funny.  With how well they handled the zombie Halloween episode, and the paintball "homage-to-every-action-movie-ever" episode, I have high hopes for a D&D-themed episode.





I like both of those shows but Always Sunny and even Psych have more laughs for me, though 30 Rock is very close.




Dire Bare said:


> Excited for this!  Community is one of my favorite shows on TV right now!  I think Abed Productions should do the next D&D movie (in-show reference).





Too "Meta"


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 15, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I like both of those shows but Always Sunny and even Psych have more laughs for me, though 30 Rock is very close.



I enjoy 30 Rock but don't find it to be nearly as funny as most, despite appreciating the humor. Always Sunny completely escapes me; I watched a dozen or so episodes and laughed maybe 5 times. Fortunately to each his own.

Psych is awesome and is one of my favorite shows, but actual laughing out loud is pretty rare. Besides, I said sitcom.


----------



## Plaguedguy (Jan 16, 2011)

Community is one of the few shows I actually make a point of watching as soon as it airs (either on television or the following days via Hulu or some other thing). Hopefully this D&D episode works out as well as 'Modern Warfare' and 'Epidemiology'.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought Community was great the first season.  I just haven't found it as appealing this season, though I do still watch.  A D&D episode could be pretty fun though, perhaps it will be one of the gems of the season.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 17, 2011)

*I* find it fun and exciting that a well received show will tackle D&D (and hopefully it won't be in a negative light for just the hardcore book nerds that enjoy it).

However, I do find it somewhat disheartening that this made cnn (and other news).  Really?  You don't run a cnn story when community does a paintball episode, or a pillow fort episode, but for some reason, D&D is such a corner case that it deserves a news article.  I recognize this to simply be fact since D&D is such a niche hobby, but, as said, it's still disheartening.

All that aside, I do look forward to seeing how it turns out!!!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never heard of the show before.  I didn't even know Chevy Chase was on TV.  However, I'll have to check it out if there is D&D on it.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Insight (Jan 18, 2011)

When is this episode supposed to air (if it hasn't already)?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 19, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> I've never heard of the show before.  I didn't even know Chevy Chase was on TV.  However, I'll have to check it out if there is D&D on it.




Be forewarned that there are definitely in-jokes. Well, not in-"jokes," but references and expectations about characters' behavior. 

Doesn't mean you won't enjoy it, just that you'd enjoy it more if you'd seen a few episodes. The five most recent episodes are available on Hulu, if you're in the US and so inclined.


----------



## mac1504 (Jan 30, 2011)

Insight said:


> When is this episode supposed to air (if it hasn't already)?




According to the NBC website, the episode is scheduled to air this coming Thursday. More importantly they broadcast a trailer this evening during SNL. The best part of the trailer? Chang dressed as a drow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 30, 2011)

O to the M to the G.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 30, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> I've never heard of the show before.  I didn't even know Chevy Chase was on TV.



He's pretty funny but his character is actually the least entertaining on the show.  Still, fantastic show when it's at it's best.  There are certainly some weird dud eps here and there but the "themed" eps are some of the best stuff on TV right now.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder why this hasn't been announced on "Troy and Abed in the Morning?"


----------



## Hungry Like The Wolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Best show on television! Isn't Dan Harmon a member of the Dead Alewives?


----------



## fba827 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hungry Like The Wolf said:


> Best show on television! Isn't Dan Harmon a member of the Dead Alewives?




Yes, to both statements.  Though, technically, I think Dead Alewives has officially disbanded so saying "was" a member may a better statement.

Incidentally, I think he's attributed to being the primary writer of the Dungeons and Dragons sketch from Dead Alewives.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I wonder why this hasn't been announced on "Troy and Abed in the Morning?"




Is it sad that I could NOT even _read_ "Troy and Abed in the Morning" without my brain _singing_ it in the form of their theme-song jingle?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw the commercial with Chang dressed as a drow last night. Lucky I wasn't drinking anything at the time, might of done my own spit take.


----------



## Plaguedguy (Feb 2, 2011)

For anyone that would like to see the commercial in question:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgxiv4841wc]YouTube - Community Thursday Night Promo for 2/3/2011[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 2, 2011)

O to the M to the G!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 2, 2011)

ABED&D?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 4, 2011)

In keeping with movie tropes, the "black guy" was only there to show the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Feb 4, 2011)

"Congratulations on completing the Caverns of Draconis!  I have been your Dungeon Master.  _Excelsior!_"

WIN.


----------



## Zaukrie (Feb 4, 2011)

My family laughed out loud.


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't normally watch Community, but that was a pretty funny episode.  

*MINOR SPOILER*
I'm kinda curious why the DM rolled all the dice.  I've been gaming for 20+ years and never had a DM do that.  In fact, most of the people I've gamed with would walk out of a game if the DM insisted on rolling all the dice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've seen that done when the DM has a boatload if inexperienced players...as Abed did.  Add to this that the game was set up as an intervention and not a normal game and you have even more reasons why Abed did all the rolling.


----------



## darjr (Feb 4, 2011)

My family was rolling as well. All of them having been players and/or GM's at one point or another they really got the references. Very cool.


----------



## Saracenus (Feb 4, 2011)

Best. D&D. Themed. TV. Episode. Evar!

Sure not everything was "correct" but damn it caught the whole crazy fun with your friends at the table perfectly.

Two Thumbs Up for "Advanced Dungeons & Dragons" the episode on Community.

The wife and I were very amused.

There is an interview with the writer of this episode on the Wizards website:
Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (NBC Community Interview)

If you missed it, it should be up on hulu.com in a day or so.

Enjoy,


----------



## nerfherder (Feb 4, 2011)

Saracenus said:


> Best. D&D. Themed. TV. Episode. Evar!



If you liked that, I think you'd enjoy The IT Crowd, Season 4, Episode 1 - 

The IT Crowd - Series 4 - Episode 1 - Jen the Fredo - Channel 4

And yes, I did buy the Special Edition box set with RPG included


----------



## Stumblewyk (Feb 4, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've seen that done when the DM has a boatload if inexperienced players...as Abed did.  Add to this that the game was set up as an intervention and not a normal game and you have even more reasons why Abed did all the rolling.



 It also prevented them from needlessly filming Jeff, Troy, Britta, et al, from continually asking "Does a 14 hit?", and then Abed responding with something like a frustrated "Did you add in the bonus from your +2 Hammer of Flondnir?"


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 4, 2011)

Stumblewyk said:


> It also prevented them from needlessly filming Jeff, Troy, Britta, et al, from continually asking "Does a 14 hit?", and then Abed responding with something like a frustrated "Did you add in the bonus from your +2 Hammer of Flondnir?"




Yeah, my guess was it just made things easier to film only one person with dice.  Plus it really helped set up Abed's role for those not familiar with the idea of RPGs.  Everyone else says, "I do this!" and Abed rolls and says, "yes it worked," or, "no it didn't."

Edit to avoid two posts in a row: I wondered why they went with AD&D material instead of modern stuff.  Was that just to make the "I won D&D, and it was Advanced!" line?


----------



## Paul_Klein (Feb 4, 2011)

They were playing AD&D, but Abed had a copy of one of the 4E Essentials books in front of him as well.

Great episode.


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 4, 2011)

Paul_Klein said:


> They were playing AD&D, but Abed had a copy of one of the 4E Essentials books in front of him as well.
> 
> Great episode.




I was just going to post that I swear I saw the Essentials book in front of Troy during the game. Nice product placement WOTC


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Feb 4, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> I was just going to post that I swear I saw the Essentials book in front of Troy during the game. Nice product placement WOTC




Yeah, I immediately noticed this as well.

So I yelled "They've mixed versions!  This is not accurate!", and then snorted, scrunched up my face,  and pushed the glasses up my nose with my index finger.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 4, 2011)

WotC blathers on about it here.

Short version? 

Dan Harmon is apparently the stuff.


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 4, 2011)

I loved the Galadriel/Lord of the Rings narration during the episode. Hilarious touch.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> *MINOR SPOILER*
> I'm kinda curious why the DM rolled all the dice.  I've been gaming for 20+ years and never had a DM do that.  In fact, most of the people I've gamed with would walk out of a game if the DM insisted on rolling all the dice.




I think the 1E DMG actually suggests a game where the DM is the only one rolling the dice. I've never actually played that way and wouldn't enjoy it, but I'm pretty sure that was a noted option.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 4, 2011)

They handled the whole thing extremely well. It was funny and managed to both mock D&D while at the same time showing why it's fun and need not be mocked. 

Also, Chang's makeup was awesome, as was his death scene.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Feb 4, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> Edit to avoid two posts in a row: I wondered why they went with AD&D material instead of modern stuff. Was that just to make the "I won D&D, and it was Advanced!" line?




Why you ask? 

That particular edition was needed and used for a single purpose- to set up one of the best lines on TV ever:


" I WON DUNGEONS & DRAGONS, AND IT WAS _*ADVANCED! "*_




( I was paralyzed with laughter for 1d6 rounds after hearing that)


----------



## OnlineDM (Feb 4, 2011)

I think they used "Advanced Dungeons and Dragons" to keep with the theme of the way they name their episodes. Each episode title could be the name of a community college class - "Basic Genealogy," "Advanced Criminal Law," "Intermediate Documentary Filmmaking," etc. "Advanced Dungeons and Dragons" fits the mold, if you think of Dungeons and Dragons as a "subject."


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 4, 2011)

OnlineDM said:


> I think they used "Advanced Dungeons and Dragons" to keep with the theme of the way they name their episodes. Each episode title could be the name of a community college class - "Basic Genealogy," "Advanced Criminal Law," "Intermediate Documentary Filmmaking," etc. "Advanced Dungeons and Dragons" fits the mold, if you think of Dungeons and Dragons as a "subject."




That's definitely a big part of it. I also think they chose 1e AD&D rather than the current game because that's the edition that was out during D&D's heyday as a pop culture fad - even if you never played the game, you could recognize it. And while Fat Neal seemed a little too young to be a 1e enthusiast, the older Chevy Chase fans (which probably includes a lot of lapsed D&D players) that watch the show probably remember that edition - whether they ever played D&D or not. Those folks aren't going to recognize or relate to "strikers" and "martials" and "feats" and "daily powers". And it had to be the recognizable D&D - those people wouldn't have a clue what _Pathfinder _even is either.


----------



## fba827 (Feb 4, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> I wondered why they went with AD&D material instead of modern stuff.  Was that just to make the "I won D&D, and it was Advanced!" line?




I would think there was the humor factor ("It's _Advanced_") but also all versions of D&D are pretty much called "D&D" (regardless of edition).

So if your choice is to use the name "D&D" or "Advanced D&D" well, "Advanced D&D" says the name D&D and more, so why not go with that for the possible humor play-off as well as the idea that this isn't your starter set for grandmas but hardcore d&d ... 


Edit: The idea (mentioned above) of it fitting with the titling theme of the episodes such that it could be a course name is also another good reason.


Edit2:  Definitely a fun episode over all though.


----------



## Cyronax (Feb 4, 2011)

Old School Problem Player. 

Awesome.

Liked the blackface drow actor the best. 

C.I.D.


----------



## beldar1215 (Feb 6, 2011)

I watched the episode with my gaming group. Everyone seemed to like it. It was funny though when two of them said at the same time, "Why is the GM rolling all the dice?"  I thought the same thing when I first watched it.

Beldar


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 7, 2011)

The old school player was Neil (and maybe the guy who Pierce forced to get game books for him).  Pierce was more like those guys who uses cheat codes/books for video games.  That ain't old school in the slightest.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 13, 2011)

ExploderWizard said:


> Why you ask?
> 
> That particular edition was needed and used for a single purpose- to set up one of the best lines on TV ever:
> 
> ...




Ah, but were those Advanced Dungeons & Dragons rounds (1 minute each)?


----------

